# What breed should we use to AI our jersey cow?



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a 5 year old, purebred jersey cow that we need to get AI'd. We need to decide which breed to use. If the calf is a boy, we are definitely going to eat it. If the calf is female, we will most likely eat it too, but there is always a chance we might want/need to replace the jersey cow with the heifer. This is our first cow, so we have no experience with this. I would love any advice and input on what breed bull you think we should use. This is also our first experience with AI, so any advice on that would be great as well. Thanks in advance,
PJ


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

If you want the calf for beef, I would have her AIed to a beef breed bull. If you wanted a heifer calf to replace her someday, I would breed her Jersey. You can eat dairy steers, but they are not going to be as well muscled as a beef breed. We have a heifer that is half beef (Belted Galloway) and half Jersey. She is not as well muscled as out full beef calves. She is more dairy built. If you were to go beef, go Angus. 

Is this the same cow that calved a few weeks ago? If so, she will not breed until at least 2 months after calving. So, you have time to make the decision.

Lyceum


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

A hereford/jersey is a good combo. They don't come out super beefy, but they do beef up nicely if they are a male. Being the Jersey influence will be there, and if it is a heifer. It isn't easy to get a beefy calf. if it is a male, they all seem to beef up.


Jeff


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You will have to make up your mind. 

If you breed her to a Jersey you will have a 50% chance of getting a heifer much more valuable than a half-jersey beef bull. You will also have a 50% chance of getting a jersey bull calf, less valuable in my mind than a beef/jersey crossbred. 

There are people who will argue with me that a jersey bull is a fine beef calf. If you accept that argument the case for breeding to a AI jersey bull is even stronger.
Ox


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Use an Angus bull with epd for the most milk you can find,if it's a bull calf it will be good beef and if it's a heifer you can milk her ...


----------



## Kelle in MT (May 10, 2002)

We have a Jersey and this year we bred her back(AIed) her to a Jersey, we of course are praying for a heifer. A year and a half ago she gave birth to a half Jersey half Brown Swiss(she came to us bred) She had a hard delivery, I think Brown Swiss was to big of a breed to bred a Jersey to, that's just my opinion though. She gave birth to a bull, which we made a steer and we butchered him in Oct at 1-1/2 yrs old. He netted us 576 lbs of the most tender beef we've ever eaten and his fat wasn't yellow, like is common with Jerseys. If you want a beef why not buy a calf to put on her after she freshens and sell the calf if it is a bull, you'd make more money this way too. If it's a heifer, you'd make even more, especially around here, Jerseys are hard to find.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Breeding a swiss to a Jersey (swiss being the bull), is like breeding a holstein to a Jersey. Swiss and Holsteins are about the same in size, have the same hip size, etc etc. Not sure why someone would do that. Using a Jersey bull on a swiss, or Holstein is normal, but not the other way around.



Jeff


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Since you are going to AI the Jersey you have an opportunity to use the breed of bull of your choice. I suggest you consider a Murray Grey. Most people do not know what a Murray Grey breed is. I happen to have just a few of them. They are great animals. They do not get much larger than a Large Jersey. The calves are born small, 60 lbs. range. The cows give plenty of milk but thrive on lower quality forage. The bulls are docile and muscular. The best thing is the calves. As stated above they come into the world rather small so there is no calving problem. With the cows milk that weight soon changes to where they catch up and often exceed the Angus. As they grow they remind me of a Caterpilar bulldozer as they are so compact and strong. The only reason that I do not have more of them is I have not been able to access a bull that will throw black calves.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

messed up!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Right, agmantoo. Take a little time to decide, it's for a whole year. It's your cow & any medium breed bull w/average or above calving ease should be safe for a Jersey cow. Advice is ok, but don't let anybody tell you like they have it all figured out. Read the words under agmantoo's name.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi PJ,
After many years of mucking around with various breeds and cross-breeds, I've come to the conclusion there is only two choices when it comes to the Jersey - either put her back to a Jersey or give the Angus a go.

A Jersey steer won't have the size or muscleing of a beef breed but hey, your not sending him to the works and wanting big money. Your wanting some nice meat in your freezer and he will certainly give you that. The fat will be yellow but so what. By choice I keep Jersey for our freezer and feel that it's a vastly under rated meat.

I bought an Angus bull at the end of last year and the first of his progeny hit the ground just over a month ago. They were to Jersey and Jersey cross cows. Every one popped out like peas out of a pod and are developing into beautiful looking calves. From now on all my bulls will be Angus.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If you want to milk the calf, don't use Angus. Angus are good milkers, but they are short season cows, and their milk really drops off after 5 months (when the calf would normally be weaned) next to dairy animals. This DOES show up in the cross! Ask me how I know.  Go with Jersey. You can eat a Jersey bull just like anyone else and the heifer calf will be worth more (even if it is a Jersey it will be at least purebred).

I would not be afraid at all to AI a Jersey cow to a Holstein bull if the cow has freshened a few times AND you use a bull high on calving ease index, which you will be able to do by using AI. I'd never do it natural service, though, since you wouldn't know what you'd get for a calf.

Jennifer


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ronney, not to hijack the thread but do you have Murray Greys in your area? I know they originate out of Australia and thought you may be able to share more information as they are nearer yourself. TIA


----------



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

You can buy sexed semen and be about 90% sure of what sex you will get. 

If you want a cow, in my opinion, the extra expense of sexed semen is worth the extra cost because a purebred jersey steer won't give you as much meat or be as valuble at the sale barn as an Angus cross steer.

As far as a replacement cow goes:
for more milk with high fat content AI her to a Guersey
for more milk with lower fat and high protien content AI her to an Ayrshire
for less milk and more beef AI to Milking Devon
for less milk and a beefy duel purpose but smaller animal AI to a Dexter 
for the best resale value for a cow AI back to a Jersey.
If she's registered definately breed back with sexed semen to a Jersey. A registered heffer will bring a very high resale price. You could sell the heffer and buy 2 or 3 beef steers./RA


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

My vote is still with a hereford. Many many farmers I know of, have used herefords to breed to Jerseys. They will be beefy, and will have a good temperament to go along with it too. With the one angus we had, I would never buy another angus bull again. Not saying angus are all nuts, but anyone who I have talked with around here, all agrees, angus can be tricky.


Jeff


----------



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your input! You've given us the kind of advice I was hoping for. I now feel like we have some information to make something of an informed decision.

PJ


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Jennifer,
I wish my half angus cow had read the book. I had a hard time drying her up at 10 months. I've decided this lactation to start earlier to milk less frequently so her production will drop earlier. Granted one cow may be an exception.

PJ, another thought to throw in the mix is angus bull should throw polled calves. Messing with horns or horn buds is one chore many newbies would rather avoid.

Black color of black angus is dominant gene. If you want to keep some color, try red angus.

If you want a smaller replacement with less milk than Jersey, try lowline angus. Of course, depends on how much milk you want. Do you need all the milk a purebred Jersey gives?

Of course


----------



## Kelle in MT (May 10, 2002)

JeffNY said:


> Breeding a swiss to a Jersey (swiss being the bull), is like breeding a holstein to a Jersey. Swiss and Holsteins are about the same in size, have the same hip size, etc etc. Not sure why someone would do that. Using a Jersey bull on a swiss, or Holstein is normal, but not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



The people who we bought her from thought, because they were told she was a Brown Swiss by the person they'd gotten her from. I'm in full agreement and we were sweating bullets as she delivered. We did end up helping pull the calf with each of her last contractions. The calf(bull) weighed about 85# at birth. We gave her a year off and she is now AI'ed to a Jersey bull, so we pray fro a heifer and that the birth will be easier, which I'm sure it will be.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

I second the Murray Gray! My first-time calver ( Hereford) had a 60 lb MG heifer calf- that is a TANK! She's about the stockiest calf i've ever seen- her sire was Tuorong Park Igor ,I think... Easy birth ( which is what I wanted for her first time) but such a great grower that I would chose that combo again.

IF you decide you want to go for beef, that is.

Good luck with your decision- isn't AI great?!

Susie


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Agman,
To the best of my knowledge there are no Murray Gray herds in my immediate area but I belong to a NZ based website that has a member who breeds them. I've contacted her to ask if she has a website of her own and failing that, would she be happy about you contacting her via email. She posts photos now and again and her cattle are something else again. 

Apart from that, I know about as much as you - they orginated in the Murray Gray River area of Australia and (I think) were a cross with and Angus and something else. Hardly informative :shrug: The only one I have ever owned was crossed with a Friesian but he grew well, was mild in temperament and an altogether nice beast. If I were to ever go into beef cattle it would be a toss up between the Angus and MG.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

If horns are problem there are (homozygous) polled Jersey bulls available.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I just had my two Jerseys: a cow and a first calf heifer, AI'd with Jersey semen. I had thought to cross to Milking Devon as I am fond of the breed, but in the end went to Jersey. 

For me the choice is simple; I keep a couple of house cows for the milk, to keep my cows in milk they must have a yearly calf, should my Jersey cows age, and they will, or die, and they might, I'll need replacement Jersey heifers, preferably pure blood Jersey heifers. As Jersey bull calves are nothing more or less than a by-product of keeping my Jersey cows in milk; they are not an expense but a bonus, and when they are old enough and large enough, they'll do just fine on the table. On the other hand, a Jersey heifer calf is an enormous homestead bonus; if my older milk stock does not die, or age too quickly, I can sell the heifer for premium $$$$.

An anything crossed with Jersey will still be a cross, perhaps if it is a milkng something crossed with Jersey it will have value, but if it is a beef something crossed with Jersey it will only make passing beef, and be worth little or nothing on the market or at home, bull or heifer it matters not a wit, (my AI guy gave me a Jersey/Holstien cross bull calf a couple of weeks back for just that reason).

If I breed my Jersey milk stock with any breed of semen; I keep my cows in milk. 100% of the reason for breeding the homestead milk cow is to keep her in milk. I am not in the cattle business, calves are by-products, by AI'ing with Jersey semen I stand a 50/50 chance of a pure blood Jersey heifer calf, and if I get a bull calf...., he's free for the feed anyway.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ronney said:


> Hi PJ,
> After many years of mucking around with various breeds and cross-breeds, I've come to the conclusion there is only two choices when it comes to the Jersey - either put her back to a Jersey or give the Angus a go.
> 
> A Jersey steer won't have the size or muscleing of a beef breed but hey, your not sending him to the works and wanting big money. Your wanting some nice meat in your freezer and he will certainly give you that. The fat will be yellow but so what. By choice I keep Jersey for our freezer and feel that it's a vastly under rated meat.
> ...


when we got our jerseys they came with a bull, used him and ate him and boy he was good!!! after that we bred angus got some nice girls two but only one was polled, but heiffers not worth as much as a pure bred
so this time we are only using a jerseybull, when we are done we will eat him, and already have his replacement(2 month bull calf from dairy for 150)
If you dont keep them much past 2 years old thier behavior is not quiet an issue( as you are talking ai its not one either except if your youngun is a bull calf)


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

On the subject of eating Jersey bull beef, I find it singularly bewildering that anyone would find it objectionable; aside from the yellow fat, Jersey beef tends to taste as much of beef as any other in the bovine realm. Dexter owners, love their hearts, will be heard to drone on endlessly about the smaller cuts preferred in todayâs beef market, and of how this situation fits perfectly with the size of a finished Dexter steer. Longhorn owners will herald long and loud the merits of the lean grass feed table fare their beloved heavily horned breed produces. A finished Jersey steer has cuts larger than a Dexter, and richer than a Longhorn, but by virtue of nothing more than cultural bias, butchers preference, and herdsman dogma, Jersey beef has been deemed unfit for the table.

To breed a Jersey cow to another race of milk chattle is a matter of questionable personal choice, or due perhaps the lack of an available Jersey bull, but to breed a Jersey cow to any sort of beef stock solely to improve on the quality of beef in a calf to be, is to waste a chance at a fine Jersey heifer, and does little or nothing to improve on the quality of the Jerseysâ beef. 

IMHO of course!


----------



## Tom McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2002)

Along with the fine taste of Jersey beef ya get a higher concentration of carotene in the yellow fat...


----------



## jimandpj (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so glad I posted this question, you all have brought up points that we had not considered. 

Two more questions:

1. Approximately what size would a jersey steer be at a year old? Assuming it nursed til 3 months, and was just fed pasture and hay? How much meat would you get? And forgive my ignorance, but how much less would that be compared to meat breeds?

2. How do you find and choose which bull semen to use?

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

There are so many factors as to what makes a steer do well, it would take a discourse on the subject to cover it all, but from a practical point of view, the crofters point of view: feed him as best you can, see to it he is wormed, and whatever beef he makes is yours.

On what makes a good heifer, every bull in the book is the best (just ask their owners), but again, from the practical point of view, Jerseys are bred for rich milk in good quantity, beyond that, "You pays yer money, and ya takes yer chances."


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

jimandpj Hi. I see the whole thing a little differently. You have your housecow and the calf is the byproduct of being able to milk her, so if I were you my priority would be ease of calving, first last and inbetween. No point in going for some 'fabulous' beef breed and risking your cows health, lactation or death for the sake of a few more kilos of meat or white rather than yellow fat.


----------



## Rick Allen (Jun 5, 2006)

" No point in going for some 'fabulous' beef breed and risking your cows health, lactation or death for the sake of a few more kilos of meat or white rather than yellow fat." Actually bulls selected for an AI program for a beef breed like an Angus are selected for low birth weights. This is because beef farmers don't want to follow their herds around and have to pull calves from their cows. Milk breed bulls are selected for production and milk quality first. Low birth weight is a lot lower priority. Since your cow is not a heffer you should be able to breed to any small to medium size breed without a problem. We've breed Jersey cows to both Angus and Herford and havn't had any problems. 

"How do you find and choose which bull semen to use?" You can get semen from select sires and other places as well. Do a Google on Bull Semen. Select Sires have a web page and probably a rep close to you that would do the AI. Most web pages have graphs for showing what you can expect from the bulls offspring.

"Approximately what size would a jersey steer be at a year old? Assuming it nursed til 3 months, and was just fed pasture and hay? How much meat would you get? And forgive my ignorance, but how much less would that be compared to meat breeds?" The weight might only be 25 to say 40 lbs heavier for an Angus or Hereford but freezer weight difference would be more. Jerseys have bony hips, and shoulders. Also when you cross two different breeds you get a bump in growth speed, size, and general hardiness. The term for this is, "hybred vigor." You can expect this as well even when crossing two dairy breeds.

In the end if you want to use the calf as a replacement and milk her I would only breed her to a dairy breed. Jerseys are the lowest milk producers of the dairy breeds. If you breed her to a beef breed you may not get the milk your family needs. It is easy to adjust to too much milk but much more difficult to adjust to too little./RA


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

most butcher at 18 months, i think our last jersey(intact bull, gain very nice like that and does not affect taste like hogs) was closer to 2, bulls flesh out much better than cows or steers, and the jersey is not near as boney as a holstein i cant remember what he dressed out as, but we got load after load after load of meat, 

btw our vet was the one who said jersey beef is the best beef from what he had heard...(maybe he didnt want to have to deal with our feller much longer)


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

also purebred jersey heiffer worth about twice the cross, for the bull calf, not much difference in worth, unless you find someone(like me) who is always looking for a purebred bull to raise to breed, when the one before is in the freezer


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

What about A long horn bull. The calf would be A small birth weight calf. And grow fairly decent rate . And the cost of semen is not high.


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

We've always AI'ed our Jerseys to Lowline (small Angus). Birthing is very simple and uncomplicated (VERY important), the calf is born alive ( nothing more disappointing than pulling a dead calf out of a cow), and the calves grow into a very meaty animal ready for slaughter in less than a year if you don't want too much meat (ours go at about 10 - 12 months, dress out approx 175 kilos). No horns to be debudded (Lowline polled gene dominates)


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm with Philip, and I believe I corresponded with him awhile back about the popularity of the Jersey/Lowline cross in New Zealand for those that want a smaller animal. I'm a former goat person. Philip, with your permission, I might share what you wrote about why you have the lowline cross.

You may get some beef off a Jersey, but it will take you much more feed. And feed costs money. Sounds like some think a calf out of a Jersey cow is free. Well, any milk used to feed a calf requires feed to produce. And it takes more milk/feed to put a pound on a jersey calf. If you want beef, it'll take more money. This is why there are no herds of Jerseys roaming the range in Montana.

While these discussions are fun, one problem I see is that we don't have enough information. It's like walking in a shoe store and asking, "Which shoes should I buy?" Well, what do you need them for?

Same with a cow. How much milk do you want or need? Do you really need several gallons a day, or do you have to find something to do with it? Do you like milking that much? Do you mind dealing with health issues, or do you want a cow with the lowest risk of problems? How much beef do you want? Is feed efficiency important to you? How big an animal do you want? Do you want two smaller animals, or one big one? And most importantly, what color do you want?


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, what Haggis said.


----------

